# Webservice (SOAP) Lookup



## _Andi91 (11. Jan 2018)

Hi,

gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit zu prüfen ob ein bestimmter SOAP WS verfügbar ist?
Also z.B. analog zu EJB's, hier würde ich einen JDNI Lookup machen.


----------



## Flown (11. Jan 2018)

Klar mit einer SoapConnection lässt sich das bewerkstelligen (einfach auf response oder connection timeout warten). Tutorial gibts im Netz.


----------

